# favorite circle hooks for sharks



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

What's your favorite sizes and brand/style of circle hooks for sharks?

Do any of you clamp the barbs down for easier hook removal? I'm planning on doing this, but figured I'd ask you guys in case there were any reasons not to, before I potentially ruin a bunch of perfectly good hooks.

I've got a senator 12/0 for long 300-500 yard drops and a couple of heavy spinning combos for the short drops. would you put smaller hooks/rigs on the smaller setups, or just use the same size hooks on everything?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No way in hell I'd try to take a hook out of a big sharks mouth. Cut leader and go about your day. The hook will rust out.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

ive also wondered about crimping down the barbs for that same reason. Seen plenty of videos of people dehooking sharks quickly and successfully with hooks that supposedly have barbs on them. Check out sharks on the sands website. lots of useful info available by nonmembers.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I pinch down the barb. And when you beach your shark, I use my sand spike. Cut a notch in the bottom of it that will fit over the hook shaft. Position the sand spike over the hook and kick it to release the hook. 
Usually works and it keeps you far away from the sharks mouth.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

ranger250x said:


> ive also wondered about crimping down the barbs for that same reason. Seen plenty of videos of people dehooking sharks quickly and successfully with hooks that supposedly have barbs on them. Check out sharks on the sands website. lots of useful info available by nonmembers.


 I seconded the dehooking, also search youtube for BlacktipH and watch his videos, with a big game dehooker and don't crimp the barb, the shark will just get off faster.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the big game dehooker because it works. I use one for billfish, 6foot aluminum pole like a gaff with the dehooker on it. Used with a bill snubber you never have to touch the billfish. Anyway the dehooker would work great on a beached shark, quick, easy and safe.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

neohornet said:


> I seconded the dehooking, also search youtube for BlacktipH and watch his videos, with a big game dehooker and don't crimp the barb, the shark will just get off faster.


Love watching his videos. Seems like hes going less and less land based.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

All I use for yakked leaders are Mustad 20/0 (39960D), I also use the same in 16/0 for some casted rigs.
For other casted rigs I like the Gamakatsu Octopus in 7/0 or 8/0

I use an S shaped dehooker I made myself.
You can use it like an Arc or with circles give it a sharp twist and pop most hooks free, even barbed.
Also, you can use it in the same manner as dehooking yourself with the line trick, if it is right in the corner of the jaw. One person pulls the leader tight along the shark, the other S Hooks the hook and yanks up and back.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I use Mustad 20/0 Circles. A good dehooker tool is great, if I can't get the hook out with the tool I always carry a pair of bolt cutters and they always do the trick. Just my preference but I like to send the shark away without any extra jewelry. Even if I have to cut the hook to get it


----------

